
Hawaii false missile alert button pusher fired - gesman
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/30/us/hawaii-false-alarm-investigation/index.html
======
cratermoon
Based on all the information I've seen about the UI of the system[1], this
kind of error was more or less inevitable. Firing the poor operator for this
is reprehensible.

1
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTowcFJU0AAvtVo.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTowcFJU0AAvtVo.jpg:large)

------
gesman
Desperate damage control attempt from management.

Button pusher need to be trained and reassigned. This was not a malice.

------
Gibbon1
Two choices.

If you push the button and it's a false alarm, you get fired.

If you don't push the button and it's not a false alarm, you were going to die
anyways.

